
What can startups to do help in the Coronavirus pandemic? We have about 8 weeks - leashless
A hashtag: #FLUSTARTUP<p>Come on, there&#x27;s 8 weeks of fairly-contained virus before the hockey stick goes vertical. Long enough for companies to form or pivot. Key areas:<p>1) education for kids who will be out of school<p>2) cheap, low-cost respirators - can CPAP machines be adapted? what about vacuum cleaners - run one as a pressure source, pipes and valves, serve 5 patients. 
@lucasgonzalez<p>3) masks designed for prolonged use by entire populations. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;theconversation.com&#x2F;copper-is-great-at-killing-superbugs-so-why-dont-hospitals-use-it-73103 CU adjustment tabs etc
Copper is great at killing superbugs – so why don&#x27;t hospitals use it?
Lack of knowledge and perceived cost issues could be holding back the fight against the superbugs.<p>4) Apps to coordinate check-ins on elderly relatives - have somebody in quality flu-blocking gear look in on mom, make sure she has her meds etc. #PandemicPostmates. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Fureai_kippu if you want a currency aspect, it works in Japan<p>5) Everything remote work. Everything.<p>6) @Uber but what turns up is a Tesla in biodefense mode, with a driver who&#x27;s taking his temperature four times a day with spare masks and hand sanitizer for passengers. Do this!<p>7) Same thing, but for grocery deliveries.<p>8) Expect supply chain problems. Sharing app for items?<p>9) Parents are possibly exposed. You need eldercare. You need to get the kids out of the house. Helpers who <i>are immune to flu</i> because they&#x27;ve had it once are ideal for these roles. A &quot;survivor work register&quot; could be really key to lots of jobs.<p>10) Who&#x27;s quick-training nurses to do a lot of flu-related stuff that used to need doctors? Who&#x27;s training former-patients to do a lot of stuff that used to be done by nurses? The longer this goes on, the more probably-immune survivors you have to work in these critical roles.
======
rzxy
Looking at online education and news feed curation; overloaded with data seems
to be everyone.

Reviewing basic health practices

Curated neighborhood or otherwise localized systems for communication, right
now it's in telegram or whatsapp groups. Standardized communications.

low cost air purification tech, is of high interest.

------
RichardHeart
Open source pandemic ventilator (strongly suggested to not actually build or
use by medical professionals in thread.)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22453100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22453100)

